# Half hitch tackle coordinates



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

So i printed out all the pcb fishing coordinates from half hitch tackle. Few questions... Do i have to convert all those coordinates into another form to put them on google earth? And how far back in date should i go? I mean if there was steel dropped in 1990 with a low relief or bridge concrete in 1988 should i fish it? Or is that a waste of time because its probably covered over?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

laboy said:


> So i printed out all the pcb fishing coordinates from half hitch tackle. Few questions... Do i have to convert all those coordinates into another form to put them on google earth?


Yes, Google Earth tradionally will open .KML or .KMZ natively.



laboy said:


> And how far back in date should i go?


That's entirely up to you.



laboy said:


> I mean if there was steel dropped in 1990 with a low relief or bridge concrete in 1988 should i fish it? Or is that a waste of time because its probably covered over?


Is the chance you take. No one can accurately predict the oceans effects (corrosion, currents, storms, sanding, etc) on submerged "things". That is why we go to a site, run a pattern, and look for it. If it's something like 200 tons of concrete in 100ft of water, chances are some of its still attracting fish. A 75ft cargo wreck; probably still there; a chicken coop laid down in the 90's; probably not..

Many times simple research of what others have found (if it's a known site) can help.

Good luck..
../r..


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

How do-able isnit with just a fish/depth finder?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

laboy said:


> How do-able isnit with just a fish/depth finder?


Huh?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Depends on how well you know your electronics. I only have a 788ci Humminbird. I normally use it in Texas lakes, but while I'm in Florida it's all I have. I can pick out structure usually the size of a couch, and if it's holding fish it just displays that much better. As the saying goes, you get what you pay for and my budget said that's all you can get. Good luck!


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Just want a double check make sure i did all these coordinate conversions right... If half hitch has coordinates 3000.099, 8552.721 i the decimal form of that 30.000028, -85.866867 ? Thanks


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

laboy said:


> Just want a double check make sure i did all these coordinate conversions right... If half hitch has coordinates 3000.099, 8552.721 i the decimal form of that 30.000028, -85.866867 ? Thanks


Possibly
You can change Google Earth to display various formats like hh mm.ssss, DD.dddddd, DDMM.mmmm etc.
Those appear to be DDMM.mmmm, the second set appears to be decimal.

http://gps.about.com/od/gpsproductoverview/a/GPS-Coordinates.htm


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh geez! How? I looked and looked?! Spent a long time converting everything over. I shoulda asked before doing it!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

laboy said:


> Oh geez! How? I looked and looked?! Spent a long time converting everything over. I shoulda asked before doing it!


Tools, options


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How do you enter and save them in GE?


----------

